# Pictus Catfish and Mbuna???



## in2cichlids (Apr 21, 2009)

SO heres a question.... Pictus Catfish and Mbuna go together?? I have a 90 gallon tank of Demasoni and Yellow Labs (both range from 1-3 inches).. I am interested in buying some catfish to take care of the bottom help clean up some left over food and such? Would a Pictus Catfish work with my cichlids or are there better options?

Cheers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not sure about the pictus, but better options IMO would be Synodontis. A group of six Lucipinnis or Multipunctatus. I have both and they are fabulous!


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If you want a catfish that is compatible take the advice of *DJRansome*.
Pictus cats are peaceful community fish and can't hang with the aggressive mbuna.
It may have worked for a few but I know I tried and they killed them.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

mine were slaughtered very quickly. Don't do it.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> mine were slaughtered very quickly. Don't do it.


+1 
5 panda corys`do the job in my tank


----------

